# NavMan iCN520 Software?



## charlton3k (Jul 23, 2006)

I bought an ex-display navman but the software was missing.
When i try to add the maps or anything else it asks me to install the software that came with it.
I have tried looking online, ebay do not sell the cds and the navman website does not have any downloads for that model!


----------

